# Tiwa Savage Confirms She Is Dating Wizkid? – TooXclusive



## ese

The rumor about the amorous relationship between Tiwa Savage and Wizkid continues to swell. 

The two singers have been spotted together more often than usual and it has sparked talks of suspicion but Tiwa Savage’s recent Instagram posts are starting to fuel the talks. …





via TooXclusive – https://ift.tt/2IiFI36 

Get more Nigeria Entertainment News


----------



## Sammyjeh

Na for your pocket no concern any body u no get mind of ur own....


----------

